# Ontario boys do 1st Leg IBO Triple Crown in Big Way



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats to McQuaker and Kitching for their shooting down in Bedford Indiana this past weekend. Take a look at the IBO results folks under MBR of the 1st leg of the IBO Triple Crown. Finishing 2nd and 3rd respectively and only 1 point back of first place. Awesome shooting boys and a huge WAY TO GO. Keep the pressure on Blakester Dave, but just remember the big boy does shoot pretty good when he is being pressured LOL!!!


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks. It's nice to have guys back home cheering for you. The course's down there can be tough and the compatition even tougher. Any time you can break top 10 is a fairly big deal.

Dave


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

awsome shooting boys ! :thumbs_up


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice Shooting Dave.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Way to go guys. Keep the pressure on!!!!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congrats to you both. "Give'm Hell Boys"


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Congratulations Blake and Dave! Great job!

Nigel


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, we both shot pretty well and traded the lead back and forth all day. The sad part is I walked up to the last target which was the closest we had shot in about the last ten targets and I shot an 8 and threw away the lead. If I had shot an X on that little bugger I would have been sitting first. But playing chase is always fun too, I hope Dave and I can keep it up and finish strong in the triple crown. It sure would have been nice to find one more Canadian down there so we could have put a team together because we would have been sitting in a good position for strong team finish.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice shootin boys!!! Keep it up, and keep us posted. Thanks for putting this up Todd.

Rob


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*smokin*

way to go boys good practise for the worlds in aug,,,,


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

The Second leg is in Erie PA in 4 weeks.
Last year I had an 8th, 2nd and 8th place finish for a Silver in the Triple Crown. If all goes well this season maybe I can make it to the top. Now I just have to get past this bloody Kitching guy:wink:
Shooting these events is rewarding but not all the easy either. 10 hours To Bedford, 3 to Erie and 9 or so to Nelsonville. Thankfully the guy who won all the MBR events last year moved to semi-pro giving us half a chance...
And this years new Elite Pulse is Rock'n! If you have not shot one give it a try. You won't be disapointed.
Dave


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

Blake!! I wish you would've let me know as I was very seriously thinking about going to the 1st Leg and that might have been enough incentive to get me there. Of course you would have had to settle for 1 spot lower in the individual... lol

Joe


----------

